

Simplified Explanation of Computing the Complexity of Nash Equilibrium - fogus
http://people.csail.mit.edu/costis/simplified.pdf

======
savant
Simple is relative.. While it is simple enough for someone like myself to
understand - my background in Computer Science and Mathematics places me in a
position where it is indeed a simple explanation - I wonder just how many hn
users would understand it, given that about half the articles posted here are
business/marketing articles in nature, and therefore there are bound to be hn
users that would not have as strong a mathematical background so as to make
this explanation "simple".

~~~
est
Nash Equilibrium alone is not a simple concept for a normal person to
understand.

